

Using a hosts file to make the internet not suck as much - mparramon
http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/

======
mehrzad
No offense to the author or OP, but I think most people on HN know that you
can use your hosts file for adblocking. It's not something I like to do
because it's not very flexible, especially if some sites block ad-blocking
users.

~~~
ents
Agreed. If ABP starts sucking, someone will make a not horrible version which
lets you turn it on and off. I'm not editing a hosts file each time a
streaming video doesn't work.

~~~
bloaf
[http://www.abelhadigital.com/hostsman](http://www.abelhadigital.com/hostsman)

A decent hosts file manager.

~~~
webwanderings
Apparently someonewhocares does not work with it.

------
igreulich
One thing I have noticed about all of the 'edit your hosts' posts seem to
ignore/forget is ABP also collapses/removes/hides the element housing the ad
as well as not showing the add.

I have used it for so long that I forget ads might even be on sites/pages I
visit, as I am not presented with a bunch of holes in sites.

